# Crested gecko or gargoyle gecko?



## Transylvania (Jul 30, 2010)

I went to a reptile expo a couple days ago and fell in love with crested and gargoyle geckos. I would really love to get a baby or juvenile, and even though I have an empty vertical 10-gallon tank I could use, I still wouldn't have been able to pay for the gecko itself. Well, I randomly received $400 in the mail today from my ridiculously nice and rich grandma (and nearly had a heart attack!) I believe this is a sign, that I am just meant to get a gecko!  Anyway, I've been doing some research and am so excited to find out how much easier both crested geckos and gargoyles geckos are to take care of, compared to my spoiled, high-maintenance bearded dragon.  But I just can't decide between the two species! Based on all the sites I've seen that compare the two, they seem to be pretty much identical (except gargoyles are apparently more likely to fight other geckos, but that wouldn't be a problem for me, since I only want one). Gargoyles also have the advantage of being able to regenerate their tails, which is a big plus (I prefer a lizard with a nice long tail lol). I want to know which species gets bigger, and which would be more tolerant of handling, because I love to hold my lizards. 
Oh, and is there any significant difference in care between baby geckos and adults? This would be important for me to know, because when I was searching for a bearded dragon, I made sure I got one that was at least a juvenile, since the care for baby beardies just seems to be much more complicated.
Any other useful information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dtknow (Jul 30, 2010)

I only have a gargoyle...but I will say of the few reptiles I've dealt with these are probably one of the easiest to handle. Very placid, may squirm a bit(best not to grab them or restrain them), but once they've walked onto your hand or whatever are very placid, frequently they will sit in one spot for as long as you let them or explore...really cool watching and feeling them grip with that tail!

Both are more or less the same size. Baby geckos are certainly a little more delicate in regards to humidity and whatnot but they do not require different food from the adults the ways beardies do.


----------



## JeffG (Jul 31, 2010)

Ive had a ton of cresties over the years. Now im down to 4 babies i hatched out this year and 5 gargoyles of various ages im working with. My full grown gargs are alot stockier than my crested. I really like the gargoyles tendency to hang out in the open.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 31, 2010)

Rhacodactylus leachianus is really the only way to go.

Love those guys.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 31, 2010)

You really can't go wrong either way. Gargoyles are more timid and less high strung than the crested geckos, but they do not get the high contrast and colors. In comparison crested geckos get brighter and more pronounced colors, but they are a little more 'jumpy'. Still either can be calmed down considerably with regular handling and both make extremely good pets.

You can't go wrong! 

Cheers


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 31, 2010)

Leachies are pretty awesome but their price is INSANE for a gecko! As far as the gargoyles and cresteds, they are super easy to maintain and my friend who is breeding the cresteds only uses a 1lb bag of rapashi (about 18$) a year as well as the occasional cricket. No heat required for them, and they will produce 1 egg quite frequently and no incubating required! The Rhacodactylus genus are pretty interesting and like to exhibit some funny behavior especially when feeding! But if you are looking to breed them and like money, the gargoyles are more expensive than their crested counterparts. Either way they are pretty neat animals.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 31, 2010)

Yea the price kept me from getting one. If I was to get a gecko thats the only one I would want.


----------



## Transylvania (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, everyone! I really like both species, so I guess I'll just go for whatever is the best purchase at the next reptile show.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 31, 2010)

Cant really go wrong with either.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 1, 2010)

jadespider1985 said:


> but they do not get the high contrast and colors.


My gargoyles go from bone white while resting, to amazing shades of red and orange at night. I dont keep cresties anymore, but I love my gargs! Ill take some pictures soon and share them.


----------



## Transylvania (Aug 1, 2010)

JeffG said:


> My gargoyles go from bone white while resting, to amazing shades of red and orange at night. I dont keep cresties anymore, but I love my gargs! Ill take some pictures soon and share them.


Ooh, that's intriguing. I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## JeffG (Aug 1, 2010)

Just fed... let me go see if i can sneak up on them and take some pics.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 1, 2010)

Well... Its pitch black in my room lol and my lamp is in the living room so with the help of a flash light for auto focus I was able to get one shot. She was just coming out to eat. Awesome gecko that i got from Big Fat Geckos.








This is another of my group. This pic was taken several months ago.








Again a pic taken about a year ago. This is Pepper...


----------



## Transylvania (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, they're gorgeous!! Now I'm leaning much more toward gargoyles. I hope I find a good one at the next show.  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## JeffG (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for the comments. Either way you choose, care is almost identical. They are both very easy but rewarding herps. I believe you are a member on pangea correct? Thats IMHO the best rhacodactylus forum out there. If you have any questions feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## Transylvania (Aug 2, 2010)

JeffG said:


> Thank you for the comments. Either way you choose, care is almost identical. They are both very easy but rewarding herps. I believe you are a member on pangea correct? Thats IMHO the best rhacodactylus forum out there. If you have any questions feel free to pm me anytime.


Yep, I posted an identical topic on that site. Trying to get as much info as possible hehe.  Thanks, I'll definitely let you know if I have any questions!


----------

